# K&N sri installation help



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

Anytime I do work on my car like that I disconnect the negative terminal on the battery but that's just my opinion I don't know if it NEEDS to be done. As far as the radio all your settings will be saved. The only thing that reset to factory will be the time, date and the dimness you set your display at for night driving.


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

I wouldn't waste your time doing it... for this mod - electrically, you are only disconnecting the MAF and having the battery connected while doing so doesn't make a bit of difference, there isn't voltage sitting at the MAF pins with the key out of the ignition. What will happen though by disconnecting the negative terminal it should reset your fuel trims and the car will go through the relearning process, which is a good thing, I would rather start from scratch then have the ECU start off with values based on a different airflow model. The same thing can be accomplished by pulling the ECM/ECU fuse, no need for a battery pull there either TBH.

I've installed my SRI in the same manner, no issues. However like SkullCruzeRS said it's not a bad thing to get in the habit of removing the battery just to be sure - realistically for this mod I wouldn't bother.


----------



## Beaker (Mar 21, 2012)

Resetting the fuel trims after this kind of mod is definitely a good idea. Spend the 30 seconds and remove the battery cable.


----------



## wallbngr (Feb 2, 2012)

SkullCruzeRS said:


> Anytime I do work on my car like that I disconnect the negative terminal on the battery but that's just my opinion I don't know if it NEEDS to be done. As far as the radio all your settings will be saved. The only thing that reset to factory will be the time, date and the dimness you set your display at for night driving.


As a mechanic I do that ALL the time ESPECIALLY if There is electrical work
ALL The manuals ,in their first step is Disconnect the - Battery terminal.
A good practice


----------



## Sk8ermarc (Apr 10, 2012)

Just installed it! I disconnected the negative cable on the battery, easy installation, no check engine light, nice sound! i love it


----------



## ECOmaniac (Mar 14, 2012)

Cool - let us know if you notice anything good/bad about the system. Curious to know how your MPG does untuned.


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

I just installed mine and didn't disconnect the battery. Doing so made about as much sense as disconnecting the battery to rotate the tires.


----------



## Czaja25 (Mar 5, 2013)

I just bought my typhoon, and after reading all this, i guess i will disconnect the battery! hahah


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Disconnecting the battery for this install is not about protecting the MAF or yourself, it resets the computer so it re-learns the Air/Fuel mixture with the new intake in place, as you are pulling more air than before. You don't HAVE to do it, but it would be best if you did, so a relearn is forced.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I had the Injen intake that I installed as SRI several times and ultimately ended up selling. The reason they state for disconnecting the battery is to allow the MAF for the stock intake to be lost so that when you start with the new SRI it will adjust to the increased influx of air and not throw a CEL. Right or wrong that is what the manual says!


----------



## Roccityroller (Jul 7, 2013)

Whatever anyone else says, I bought k&n, installed, threw a code, reset (unplugged battery), haven't seen code since. 

Seems pretty useless

This brilliant insight is brought to you via my Galaxy SIII


----------

